# Detroit local HD channels choppy -pixely



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

Local Detroit HD channels are choppy- pixely. These local HD channels use the 129 sat. The other non-local HD channels on 129 are fine. The local SD channels are also fine. Is this a local spotbeam problem?


----------



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

Channels are fine now. Sent an e-mail to dishquality.com 2 hours ago. Maybe this is what fixed it.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

It's hard to say. I didn't see anything about problems with local HD channels in Detroit. Please let me know if it reoccurs. Thanks.



otnipj3s said:


> Channels are fine now. Sent an e-mail to dishquality.com 2 hours ago. Maybe this is what fixed it.


----------



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Ray C.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You're welcome!



otnipj3s said:


> Thanks Ray C.


----------



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

Service just left after replacing my 722. Problem appeared to be a local HD- 129 sat problem. Problem was related to DVR recording. Pixelation started with recording and continued after event was done. Seemed to be a local HD problem, but we were recording locals every day. Tech said it is, was a known
grounding problem with the receiver. Tech noticed signal increased after new box was installed also.


----------

